# screen problem



## smiddy (24. März 2005)

hallo,

ich bin ein linux neuling und habe bei screen ein paar probleme. und zwar folgende:

ich melde mich mit meinem usr an, und gebe screen -r ein. dann kommt folgendes:


```
There are several suitable screens on:
        11082.pts-0.negus       (Attached)
        12430.pts-0.negus       (Detached)
        12500.pts-0.negus       (Detached)
        17371.pts-0.negus       (Detached)
Type "screen [-d] -r [pid.]tty.host" to resume one of them.
```

das sind prozesse die ich gestartet habe um mal ein bischen zu testen.

wenn ich jetzt screen -r 12430 eingebe, komme ich in den terminal von session 12430. 

wenn ich jetzt aber versuche die session zu schliessen mit C-a K so wie es in der einführung zu screen hier auf der seite steht, passiert garnichts. ich schliesse die session dann mit exit. dann kommt die meldung "screen is terminating" und der prozess ist beendet. ist das das selbe wie C-a K?

danke schon mal für evtl. antworten 

gruss

smiddy


----------



## Helmut Klein (24. März 2005)

Mit C-a k (=kill) beendest du eigentlich nur das aktuelle Screen-Fenster.
Ich selbst rate dazu, erst alle Prozesse in allen Fenstern zu beenden und dann wie du es getan hast mit exit bzw. einfach STRG+D die Fenster zu schließen - nach dem letzten Fenster wird auch die Screen-Session beendet.


----------



## smiddy (24. März 2005)

ja danke helmut.

ich hatte das auch gerade gefunden. jetzt klappt soweit auch alles.


----------

